# Bass Pro Red Head Carbon Fury 4560's



## davel583

I have been shooting these for about a week. I'm shooting into a Red Head layered foam target at 15 yards with 75gr field points. They are on sale for $49 and seemed to be a good choice to practice with for the money. Equiped with Blazer vanes and ?? nocks. Weights vary about 6-7grains between the lightest and heaviest arrows out of the dozen. Not bad. 
I've had two arrows that always seemed to be flyers and after close inspection found that they split lengthwise at the nock. Not good. I'm going to quit shooting these for safety reasons and see what Bass Pro will do about a refund or at least a store credit so I can get something else.
Based on the light use and the splitting I would not recommend these arrows.


----------



## davel583

follow up; Bass Pro is awsome. I took in two arrows and they gave me a dozen new ones and I didn't ask for a thing nor even had a chance to complain. I will buy my next bow from them.


----------



## Tylord

Its pretty funny, I work at bass pro in Springfield,mo and I swear times we will take back anything. and if you throw a big enough fit we usually pay you to give it back. This only supports my prior belief, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## bowcrazyindenve

I agree with Bass Pro having GREAT customer service, however I would stop shooting those arrows even if they where free. I bought a dozen of them and with in a month all but two had split from the nock forward. three I had hit with another arrow but just barely hard enough to break the nock. Defiantly not hard enough to split the arrow. sometimes you get what you pay for and those arrows are cheep.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## davel583

bowcrazy, you're right. Bass Pro does have great customer service and I will stop shooting the arrows. Two more cracked, one from hitting the nock with another arrow but the nock wasn't even scratched, just cracked the shaft again. 
Good looking arrows but there is a problem with them. I'm sure it must be a bad batch since both dozen have the same batch number on the shafts. I'm going to take them back and get something much better.


----------



## hoyt1981

I think easton makes them


----------



## trimantrekokc

hoyt1981 said:


> I think easton makes them


carbon express makes the redhead arrows...i believe easton makes cabelas arrows.....the redhead supremes seem to hold up better on the nock end than either of the others (fury's and maxx).... don't hit them together or anythign hard in the target...it'll split the shaft and blow the nock out.


----------



## stlmodroptine

Yes there made by carbon express. I've been shooting the BPS supreme lites for a while now and they are awesome. I shot one into a 2x4 (target frame) and had to beat it out from the other side with a hammer and the arrow is still perfect. It did however destroy my rage practice head.


----------



## kybowhunter78

Get rid of the carbon furys!! They are worthless! You will spend more time returning them then you will shooting them. Yes, they are made by carbon express, but they are in no way, shape ,or form comparable to anything else that carbon express has out on the shelf. These arrows will split at the nock every chance they get. They are junk and unsafe to use. Somebody should let Johnny Morris shoot a couple of these arrows, after about 12 shots he'd make a few phone calls and have every BPS pull them off the floor. Take them back and exchage them for any other Redhead arrow tomorrow. It will save you time and money in the long run.


----------



## davel583

Boxing them up and going to BPS today!


----------



## davel583

Took em back w/no problems at BPS. Did some research on the Cabela's Stalker Extemes. They are without a doubt the Beeman ICS Hunter 8.4gpi. I questioned the Easton nock and was told that Beeman owns Easton or vice versa. Anyway, they are very nice with Blazer vanes and +/-.003 tolerance on straightness. I took a Beeman out of the box and the S.E. and compared them side by side. The shafts are exactly alike in all respects so I'm convinced they are the ICS shafts plus they are $12 less per dozen. I'm going to shoot them for awhile and give them a review.


----------



## carnate617

I used the BPS arrows as well, both fury and supreme lites. After learning more about arrows, you get what you pay for. I use the fury's for 10yd sighting, lites for 20-30yds. 30yds groups are 3-4" groups. If I switch to my maxima 350's, groups go to 1 - 1 1/2" groups. May seem like a waste of BPS arrows, but I'd rather break them sighting in instead of my maxima's (or other pricy arrows)

BTW, BPS does have great customer service.


----------



## bowcrazyindenve

Glad to hear you got rid of those arrows for your own safety. Once again BPS shows GREAT customer service


----------



## mdierker

I work at the BPS archery that you took your arrows back to. I agree you get what you pay for that is the same with all arrows but (theres always a but) we shoot these arrows for are range arrows and as much punishment as our customers put them through I dont mind shooting them. I shoot the carbon maxx these are the same as the carbon express cx300 and not a problem with them. Either way its no skin off my back if you bring the arrows back Ill stand behind them and Ill return the defective ones.


----------



## davel583

That's why I keep spending my money at BPS.


----------



## boonecoon

yea i work in the archery dept. at the broken arrow OK store, take em back and get another redhead arrow if you wanna stick with the brand. arrows are like just about everything else out there, you get what ya pay for in the end.. if you dont pay more for replacement in gas money to return and stress alone.


----------



## davel583

I ended up with Beman Hunters. They seem to be very durable, straight and fly better than I can aim. 

I'm going to BPS later today to pick up another release. I could get it online and maybe save a buck or two but for the pleasure of dealing with people who give a s**t about their job and the customers satisfaction is worth it.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## mdierker

Thanks Dave for the kind words and glad to help ya out anytime


----------



## Swanyriver

STAR CARD!!!!:shade:


----------



## Stash

My manager doesn't believe in Star Cards... I've gotten one from practically every other manager in the store but my own.


Hey, you guys from the other BPSs - are you still selling the old Carbon Supremes (not the Supreme Lites)? We sell them out, they're discontinued, but they keep coming back like an old rash...


I'm pushing the last of the Carbon Express CXs - we're down to 4 dozen. At $70, best value in the store.


----------



## mdierker

no at 54 all we have is the lites and 3 boxes of the cx left. we ran through alot of those on friday along with the clearance instinct


----------



## Swanyriver

still got a dzn at 5 but in the light shaft.
no old supremes, I like my pro plan on the FMJ, thats a frickin awesome arrow.
In today to put on my new strings on my day off.


----------



## Stash

Any of you BPS people be interested in running a thread for just BPS employees? No "trade secrets" since it's a public forum  

Just trading info and helpful suggestions, or at least get a list of BPS employee AT names on the "friends" list so we can PM. I'm at 24 BTW.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

boonecoon said:


> yea i work in the archery dept. at the broken arrow OK store, take em back and get another redhead arrow if you wanna stick with the brand. arrows are like just about everything else out there, you get what ya pay for in the end.. if you dont pay more for replacement in gas money to return and stress alone.


thats what we tell them too, usually followed by "these will work", then trying to return them at a later date


----------



## boonecoon

We dont have anymore of the old supremes at 31


----------



## Swanyriver

Swanyriver @ store 5, only full time guy behind counter.


----------



## mdierker

stash I would love that Im on here all the time anyway but talking to others at bps about problems and ideas would be great Ill send you a pm sometime and we can bounce some ideas


----------

